# Best chew toys for our gsd puppy?



## Alli.baby (Oct 19, 2013)

*What do yall think will be the best chew toy for our GSD puppy? She will be 7 weeks old when we bring her home? Every opinion matters since we are new to the breed. I appreciate all and any advice. Thanks! *


----------



## ohlins8990 (Sep 5, 2013)

This is one of those things that I feel the puppy chooses. I've gone through tons of toys and kinda found a trend of what Lloyd likes. His favs are his rope toys, tennis balls, and one of the no stuffing squeeky snakes. Pretty much ignores the Kong type toys even when they have treats in them...quite the opposite of most of the dogs here.


----------



## RedIndae (Oct 19, 2013)

Arkay likes the roadkill looking toys with the squeakers, tennis balls, ropes with antlers attached etc. He doesn't like KONG products either. I'd try your pup with those suggestions and the ones below.


----------



## Alli.baby (Oct 19, 2013)

*Thanks yall!!!*


----------



## TattooedJadey (Oct 30, 2013)

All the shepherds we have had have never had a interest in store bought 'chew toys', i see other dogs go mad over them but ours never bothered. I think a good old rawr bone is the best thing. We have given large, fresh raw bones (cow knee joints etc) to our GSD's from 4 months old, straight from the fridge so it's cool on their teeth and gums. Keeps them busy for hours and soothes the teething discomfort. 

Were lucky enough to have a abattoir by us that sells all fresh meat that is locally reared and we can get fresh bones from slaughter the same day.
x


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Warden won't be interested in anything to chew unless he can see some "damage" on it. 

One thing he does love is bouncy, rubbery toys... Not too hard to chew but hard to actually destroy and they bounce around when he plays. So far those have been the longest lasting and keeps his interest the most. Don't let them chew up these things without your supervision though incase they eat the bits! Right now he's loving this bouncy bone w balls inside and it's surviving surprisingly well for how much he plays with it. 

View attachment 128913



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

Scout (9 weeks) loves an old cat toy (looks like a tail on a short pole) and anything stuffed - but only if we are playing with her. When not directly attended to, she likes the carpet best. SO much redirection and distraction goes into that poor rug!

Has anyone had success with more motion-oriented toys for young puppies?


----------



## Matt and Ghost (Oct 4, 2013)

Petco gave us a free sample from their grooming department with an alligator shaped chew treat called Whimzees. They're supposed to be good for dental health and teething. There are rubber balls made to squeeze them in for more fun. Ghost went nuts over it and chewed his all night and the next day. Unfortunately they're a little pricey, but fortunately for me Ghost loves chewing all of his other toys too.


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

For a seven-week old, definitely a squeaky - I think they're some sort of plastic and made in China which worries me. There are so many of them I can't make specific recommendations, but look for the safest and best quality. Little puppies love them so much that the first part destroyed is usually the squeaker - might only take a day or two. And they'll use them as communication devices. As with young children, adult supervision is advised.


----------

